# Anyone have owls for sale



## dominicnance (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi guys I currently have a pair of barn owls and I am now wanting to expand and have another species but in Cornwall there are no local breeders ect, does anyone have any for sale breeds, prices ect. I will pay for bird courier


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Post a Wanted advert in Avian Classifieds. There are currently some that will be up for sale soon, but they are in Lancashire.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/avian-classifieds/1085264-cb-barn-owl-sale.html


----------

